# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  المشيخة البغدادية ، لأبي طاهر السلفي

## ملتقى أهل الأثر

المشيخة البغدادية
لأبي طاهر السِّلفيعدد الأوراق : 350 ورقة من القطع الكبير .
تاريخ النسخ : 609 هـ
الناسخ : إبراهيم بن عثمان بن عيسى بن درباس .

اضغط هنــاملحوظة : التحميل لا يحتاج لتسجيل ....

----------


## غندر

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اعصار الامارات

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## عبدالرحمن

سوف اعيد تحميله من جديد

----------


## حسن الاهدل

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## محمد أبو حذيفة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرابط لا يعمل ، لعل المانع خير (ابتسامة)

----------


## الكتبي

نرجو ممن حمله رفعه في مكان معروف
لأن الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## الكتبي

نرجو ممن حمله رفعه في مكان معروف
لأن الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم.
هذا رابط للمخطوطة، وهو ما عندي منها، وقد كانت توضع في (ملتقى أهل الأثر) على فترات، فلا أدري وُضع بعد هذه الصور شيء أم لا.
http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/mohm...mashyakhah.rar
الحجم: 4.38 ميغا.
وجميع الصور بصيغة TIF، وهناك نسخة أخرى، حيث كانت توضع الصور بصيغة jpg؛ نزل منها من أول المخطوطة إلى الصورة رقم (157)، لكن حجمها كبير (79.7 ميغا).

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> سوف اعيد تحميله من جديد


نحن منتظرون يا أبا عبد الله .

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل من هنا

يتبع

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> حمل من هنا
> يتبع


جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك .
سؤالي هو : هل هذا الملف غير الذي قام برفعه أخونا  محمد بن عبد الله ؟
حيث تم تحميل ملفه ، ولكنني فهمت بأنه ناقص ، وهناك ملف كامل !؟
آمل الإفادة ، مع التكرم علي بالكتب الأخرى التي في مكتبة المجلس - كرما لا أمرا -

----------


## عبدالرحمن

بارك الله فيك شيخنا 
نفس الملف ولكني سوف احمل باقي الملفات تقدر 100 ميغا والله المستعان

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> بارك الله فيك شيخنا 
> نفس الملف ولكني سوف احمل باقي الملفات تقدر 100 ميغا والله المستعان


وفيك بارك ، وسهّل طريقك إلى الجنة - آمين -
وأنا بالإنتظار - أحسن الله إليك -

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل الملف الاول

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف الثاني

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف الثالث

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف الرابع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف الخامس
تابع بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف السادس

----------


## عبدالرحمن

السابع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الثامن

----------


## عبدالرحمن

التاسع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف العاشر وهو اخر الملفات

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وفقكم الله.



> ولكني سوف احمل باقي الملفات تقدر 100 ميغا والله المستعان


هل تقصد أن عندك ما بعد الصورة (243) -أو اللوحة (117) حسب الترقيم على المخطوط-؟
فإن كان عندك ذلك؛ فقد رأيتُك بدأت برفع أول المخطوطة (وذلك مرفوع في الملف الذي وضعتُه)، فحبذا التنبيه إذا ابتدأتَ رفعَ ما ليس في مَلَفِّي من الصور.

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> وفقكم الله.
> هل تقصد أن عندك ما بعد الصورة (243) -أو اللوحة (117) حسب الترقيم على المخطوط-؟
> فإن كان عندك ذلك؛ فقد رأيتُك بدأت برفع أول المخطوطة (وذلك مرفوع في الملف الذي وضعتُه)، فحبذا التنبيه إذا ابتدأتَ رفعَ ما ليس في مَلَفِّي من الصور.


أحسن الله إليك يا أباعبد الله ، وأدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب - آمين -
والشكر موصول إلى المشرف الفاضل محمد بن عبد الله ، وأثنّي على كلامه بإعطائنا مزيدًا من التوضيح - بارك الله فيك -
ماففهمته أن الملفات من 1 - 10 غير التي أعدت رفعها قبلها !؟
وفهمت منك أيضا أنها نفس الملفات التي رفعها أخونا المشرف الكريم ؟!
بانتظار الرد منكم - لاحرمكم الأجر جميعا -

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> أحسن الله إليك يا أباعبد الله ، وأدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب - آمين -
> والشكر موصول إلى المشرف الفاضل محمد بن عبد الله ، وأثنّي على كلامه بإعطائنا مزيدًا من التوضيح - بارك الله فيك -
> ماففهمته أن الملفات من 1 - 10 غير التي أعدت رفعها قبلها !؟
> وفهمت منك أيضا أنها نفس الملفات التي رفعها أخونا المشرف الكريم ؟!
> بانتظار الرد منكم - لاحرمكم الأجر جميعا -


 بارك الله فيك شيحنا 

الملفات التي وضعتها من 1-10 غبر الذي موجود في الملف الذي اشرت اليه  او الذي وضغه المشرف... وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> بارك الله فيك شيحنا 
> الملفات التي وضعتها من 1-10 غبر الذي موجود في الملف الذي اشرت اليه  او الذي وضغه المشرف... وجزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك ، وبارك فيك ، وسددك ، ووفقك لما يحبه الله ويرضاه - آمين -

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> بارك الله فيك شيحنا 
> الملفات التي وضعتها من 1-10 غبر الذي موجود في الملف الذي اشرت اليه  او الذي وضغه المشرف... وجزاك الله خيرا


حمّلتُ رقم (1)، والصور التي فيه موجودة كلُّها في الملف الذي رفعتُه، فتأكد -وفقك الله-.
لكني رفعتُهُ بصيغة tif، ورفعتَهُ بصيغة jpg، وسبق أن الصيغة الثانية أكبر حجمًا من الأولى.

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> وفقكم الله.
> هل تقصد أن عندك ما بعد الصورة (243) -أو اللوحة (117) حسب الترقيم على المخطوط-؟
> فإن كان عندك ذلك؛ فقد رأيتُك بدأت برفع أول المخطوطة (وذلك مرفوع في الملف الذي وضعتُه)، فحبذا التنبيه إذا ابتدأتَ رفعَ ما ليس في مَلَفِّي من الصور.


هذا كامل المخطوط الذي وضع في الملتقى سابقا وهي (243) صورة اة اللوحة 117 حسب الترقيم على المخطوط والله اعلم

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> هذا كامل المخطوط الذي وضع في الملتقى سابقا وهي (243) صورة اة اللوحة 117 حسب الترقيم على المخطوط والله اعلم


وفقك الله.
هذا ما رفعتُهُ في الملف، وإذا وجدتَ نقصًا فأخبرني.

----------


## سمير بن لوصيف

السلام عليكم الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## عبدالرحمن

انظر الى الملفات العشر الاخرى التي وضعتها مؤخرا فانها شغالة ولله الحمد

----------


## ملتقى أهل الأثر

سينم وضع باقي المخطوط إن شاء الله على ملتقى أهل الأثر، هنـــا.
وإن شاء الله سيتم وضع رابط التحميل هنا أيضًا.
والله الموفق لما قيه الخير والرشاد.

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا المخطوط منذ زمن تم تحقيقه من قبل احد الاخوة في معهد التاريخ العربي - في بغداد ،ونال به الباحث درجة الماجستير 
وقد اشرف عليها الدكتور بشار عواد معروف

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

رجعنا إلى موقعكم الموقر ملتقى أهل الأثر فلم نجد سوى الملف الأول
وهنا باقي الملفات معطوبة

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

للتذكير

----------


## ضياء الدين

نرجو إعادة رفع الملفات بروابط صحيحة بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبوعبدالله وابنه

ما أجمل إتمام البر
وفق الله الجميع للتعاون عليه

----------


## ضياء الدين

شيخنا عبد الرحمن ، ألا يمكن إعادة رفع الروابط ؟ لأنها معطلة منذ فترة طويلة .

----------


## ضياء الدين

أين أنت يا شيخ عبد الرحمن ؟

----------


## ملتقى أهل الأثر

تم استئناف رفع (المشيخة البغدادية) مرةً أخرى.
انظر هنــا

----------


## ابن زولاق

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## أبو المغارب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل هناك نسخ أخرى من المشيخة البغدادية جازاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن زولاق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هذا المخطوط منذ زمن تم تحقيقه من قبل احد الاخوة في معهد التاريخ العربي - في بغداد ،ونال به الباحث درجة الماجستير 
> وقد اشرف عليها الدكتور بشار عواد معروف


هل طبع هذا التحقيق

----------

